# Is the WiiU or 3DS your main gaming system?



## hirondo (Dec 16, 2014)

At this point they both have a large playable library, the 3DS has much to offer and the WiiU does now too thanks to more eShop exclusives and virtual console releases.
This isn't really a debate about "the wiiu only has nintendo games so that isn't allow to be ur main console", this is about which one you use the most for gaming! 

As for myself the WiiU has become my main console for games right now. The 3ds is a little slow right now and thanks to Mario kart and Smash, hyrule warriors and 3D world i tend to go for it more. Also have been doing Wii Fit cause my bro found the bundle again.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

Both, of them I use a lot.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 16, 2014)

no the gbc is


----------



## n64king (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm voting for WiiU, since it's actually sorta WiiU + PS3. Lots of nice VC + things like Bayonetta to play. *hides my amiibo that i use for smash all day*


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2014)

Neither. I'm actually a big fan of Sony, so it's currently the PS3. But I'm getting a PS4 next week. so it's  going to have some competition


----------



## JJarmon (Dec 16, 2014)

Both. I love and play them about equally. 

Same with PS4 and PC.


----------



## Tao (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't really care about which system I use, I just care about the games.
If a game I like comes out on 3DS I'll use the 3DS more, and the happens same with WiiU. I spend about the same amount of time on both though in general.


If anything is multiplatform across the two though, I'll go with the WiiU version. I would rather have a HD version on a big screen 95% of the time.
If it's across other systems entirely I'll either buy it on STEAM or PS3 if my PC won't run it.


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably my 3ds, just because I can play it in my room instead of having to go down to the living room every time I want to play. Although, my brother is getting a PS4 for christmas and I'm getting a tv in my room, so things may change. ^_^


----------



## JCnator (Dec 16, 2014)

I went for both. Even though I'm not gaming a lot lately, I'm still using both my Wii U and 3DS as my main gaming systems. Perhaps the next week or so, I'll get a PS4 just to add some more variety to my gaming experience, so that would count too.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 16, 2014)

I only own a 3ds XL. The wii u had no games that interested me as of right now. I only bought a 3ds xl for ACNL and Pokemon Alpha Sapphire but i'm expanding my gallery to include LoZ OoT and soon to be LoZ MM and i can't wait for that game to come out. Plus i prefer portable systems over consoles just because i like to be able to whip out my system whenever i want and not be limited to a certain location to play my games


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 16, 2014)

My main gaming systems used to be both of them seperately. But now Super Smash Bros. Wii U is out. I can use my Nintendo 3DS XL with the Nintendo Wii U as a controller and so both at the same time now. XD


----------



## Tinkalila (Dec 16, 2014)

3DS, only because I don't have a Wii U yet, and I barely use my Wii. I'm getting a Wii U really soon though, I'm sure I'll ditch my 3DS for a while.


----------



## Joy (Dec 16, 2014)

My 3DS because it's portable and I don't have a WII U
Usually I play games on my PC


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 16, 2014)

I only have a 3DS, but it's my baby. I can't wait for Christmas because I'll probably shower myself in Pokemon Omega Ruby and Super Smash Bros.  Also, that Majora's Mask...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 16, 2014)

Both. Hyrule Warriors/Smash for the Wii U, and ACNL/ORAS for 3DS.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 17, 2014)

3DS when I'm at university. Wii U when I'm home.


----------



## Nanfan (Dec 17, 2014)

Probably my 3ds recently because of SSB and Pokemon X/Alpha Sapphire. But other than that I usually use Playstation 2/3. I haven't really decided if I want to shell out the money for a WiiU yet. It has great support game-wise but gaming systems are so expensive and I also want the PS4 *sobs*


----------



## Loriii (Dec 17, 2014)

I prioritize 3DS more since I collect their games and limited edition units. But I've been playing my Wii U a lot recently because of Bayonetta, Mario Kart 8 and SSB


----------



## n64king (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm shocked only 1 voted "Neither". I was waiting for a huge rush of "how can a handheld be your main" or "WiiU isn't important enough"  Go you guys.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

for now yes (3DS and Wii U! I also have a ps3 and my brother got a ps4 plus all the emulators on pc


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I no have wii u. 3ds and PS4 are bae!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 17, 2014)

PS4/PC and Vita. Though I'm playing my 3DS more than my Vita at the moment thanks to Pokemon.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 17, 2014)

3DS~ As I don't own a Wii U. 

I haven't bought a home console in forever because there's never really enough games on it for me to justify the price/price of games. 3DS is more reasonable atm, but in the future I'd probably grab a Wii U or PS4.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm just 3DS and PC at this point.


----------



## Locket (Dec 17, 2014)

Wii U. Duh, what else can I play that has awesome graphics?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Dec 17, 2014)

Currently my 3DS, mostly because of Pokemon though. I'll probably be playing my Wii U a lot coming this christmas, but for now, 3DS. Want to get a PS4 but I don't see any games that interest me atm that aren't already on PS3.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 17, 2014)

Using both quite frequently, consideing I just got my Wii U today so I choose both, loving and continuing some different games on both systems; overall I would say my PSP is gettin the most love with my current Persona 3 8D Oh geez o addicted to it<3

Going to start up Zelda Wind Waker and started Mario 3D World, having a blast.


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2014)

3ds, I like to be alone in my room and play 3ds in peace and silence. Plus Wii U needs more games.

On the other hand, Wii U is very fun when I'm playing with my family. :3


----------



## n64king (Dec 18, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Wii U. Duh, what else can I play that has awesome graphics?



N64


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 18, 2014)

3DS, because of ACNL and Pokemon
and the fact that I don't own a Wii U...


----------



## zettecrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

I love my Wii U for earthbound but i have so many more ds games, an i'm collecting layton and ace attorney games and... ya i love 3ds, its best


----------



## Improv (Dec 18, 2014)

I play on my 3DS religiously because it's portable and easy to take wherever.

I like my Wii U, it's just consoles take so much effort to turn on and sit in one spot for hours and idk man. I'll probably get into playing it more after I get some new games for it.

3DS for me, though. I've played it more than my Wii U.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 18, 2014)

My "main" system is my PC via Steam.

Followed closely by my 3DS, PS3, and PS4.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 18, 2014)

3DS, don't even own a Wii U.


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2014)

Improv said:


> I play on my 3DS religiously because it's portable and easy to take wherever.
> 
> I like my Wii U, it's just *consoles take so much effort to turn on* and sit in one spot for hours and idk man. I'll probably get into playing it more after I get some new games for it.
> 
> 3DS for me, though. I've played it more than my Wii U.





You deserve an award. History is yet to show me another person THAT lazy xD  

You just press a button and it comes on!!!


----------



## Zane (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes to both because I'm both a casual console-gaming piece of trash and also a nintendo fanboy who almost never plays anything else. :U Lately my Wii U even gets more use than my 3ds. Haven't got a new game for my 3ds in awhile... I'm waiting on that Final Fantasy Explorers to glue me to it again.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't go on my wii u much so I'd have to pick 3ds which I play regularly. It's probably due to the fact I don't have many games for my wii u where as for my 3ds I have quiet a few games and some that encourage regularly playing like animal crossing.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't have many Wii U games at this point since I just got mine last month, but that will change. So, since I've had my 3DS since 2011 I obviously have more games for it and play it more often.


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a 3ds and I don't have a Wii U so the 3ds is my main gaming system although a Wii U looks really fun.


----------



## blaze5061 (Dec 19, 2014)

I cant afford a WiiU or a Wii so only my 3ds and the reason is i like to be able to play whenever but i had an Xbox and i loved that thing before i got ACNL o3o


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2014)

Tina said:


> Neither. I'm actually a big fan of Sony, so it's currently the PS3. But I'm getting a PS4 next week. so it's  going to have some competition


Nice  not getting very far with my PS4. Need to create a psn for online features and it tells me it needs to be activated in parental controls...
I have far cry 4


----------



## Baymax (Dec 20, 2014)

I voted for both WiiU and 3DS.


----------



## ACNiko (Dec 24, 2014)

Both. Even though I haven't purchased a single 3DS game since A Link Between Worlds was released in November 2013, I play it every day (mainly ACNL). I have purchased a lot of Wii U games since I bought the console in 2013 and I play it almost daily as well.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 27, 2014)

3DS is the only console I own, like at all. I only like handheld games, I can't sit still long enough to play on the TV ones.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 27, 2014)

I play mostly Nintendo with a few NASCAR games for my Xbox 360 thrown in there. I play Smash Bros, Hyrule Warriors, and Mario Kart 8 on my Wii U mostly and Pokemon + Animal Crossing on my 3DS.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Dec 27, 2014)

I voted 3DS. It's the only one out of the two I own. I still have a PS2, Wii and my boyfriend has a PS3. But since I discovered the DS a couple years ago, I have a hard time playing console games for some reason.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 27, 2014)

Both of them are.


----------



## Autaven (Dec 28, 2014)

WiiU is my main platform as really on the 3DS all I play is New Leaf  (though I play that a lot more than the WiiU so it probably evens it out..)


----------



## Peachi (Dec 28, 2014)

3DS; it has much better games than the Wii U and I always prefer handhelds.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 28, 2014)

Most of the time, it is the 3DS for me. Although there are times when I play both equally.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Dec 28, 2014)

Mainly, I use my PC for video games, but I use my Wii U and 3DS also. Actually, I temporarily sold my 3DS to pay for the Wii U since I had no money. Gonna buy a new 3DS once my money comes in next month for school.


----------



## SolarInferno (Dec 28, 2014)

The PC is my main gaming system (as well as media provider), mainly because it has the most games I'm interested in, and the games are a lot more affordable than the games on either Nintendo system. Besides that though, I do use the 3DS the most, I don't actually own a Wii U - I only have a few games for the 3DS though, as there are very few games on it that I am actually interested in, and if there is one then I'll usually think quite carefully before buying it as to whether it's worth it.


----------



## Holla (Dec 28, 2014)

Probably both, but I just bought a Wii U yesterday so hard to say. I've had my 3DS for over a year and a half now and have logged over 1000 hours on it between ACNL and Pokemon alone!  I still find my 3DS fun to play even now, but having a Wii U too is great!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Dec 28, 2014)

My 3ds has been my main game system for probably 2-3 years now. I did just buy a Wii u yesterday and bought wind waker (i'm now broke XD but it was worth it) so i've been kind of neglecting my 3ds. As soon as I get stuck in windwaker (or beat it) i'll more than likely go back to my 3ds.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 29, 2014)

I have a regular 3DS that I use more than any other console I have. There is a WiiU at my house but it belongs to my cousins (they got it for Christmas), so idk how often I'll get to use it. I may be getting my own WiiU in the next few months though so I can have a working console to take when I move out (my Wii broke a few days ago). I also really want one to play Hyrule Warriors, so hopefully I will be able to soon.


----------



## Jake (Dec 29, 2014)

Really depends on what's out at the time. Not too long ago, my 3DS was my main - due to Pokemon. But now with Smash, and me getting into Hyrule Warriors again, the WiiU is my "main" system.
But one MH4U releases next year, the 3DS will be back up as my main.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

My 3DS!

I have older systems too, such as PS2, Gamecube, Wii and DSi/lite but I play my 3DS most.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

PC is my main. I seldom use anything else these days ^^;


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't own a Wii U. I'm quite happy with my 3DS XL.


----------



## mattyboo1 (Dec 30, 2014)

love my 3ds and dont own a wii U


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2015)

Lately the Wii U since I've been buying more games for it, but usually I use the two about equally.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 3, 2015)

My PC is my main.

#MasterRace


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jan 4, 2015)

I chose both for now, although Wii U is finally gaining some momentum. I'm currently playing three games on each system: New Leaf, Disney Magical World, and Tomodachi Life on 3DS, and NES Remix Pack, Mario Kart 8, and Super Mario 3D World on Wii U.


----------



## charade501 (Jan 4, 2015)

I would really like to get my hands on a Wii U system. I tried playing the new Smash Bros. demo for 3DS, and I could not help but feel that the magic was lost because there wasn't any controller for me to use. In the near future I hope to acquire a Wii U along with a GameCube controller and play the heck out of that game!


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I no have wii u. 3ds and PS4 are bae!



I take it back!!! I bought a Wii U!! and its the BEST!!!


----------

